# vpn for Android gingerbread version



## lexarc (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi,guys I really need a vpn app for gingerbread version android,please help me.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

http://www.publicvpn.com/support/Gingerbread.php
this one I think is free.

For others I looked at you have to download an apk. I won't post links because you can get malware installing an apk from an unknown source.

Apparently this one at $49,99 supports Gingerbread
https://www.personalvpn.com/support/setting-up-and-using-your-vpn/android/froyo-gingerbread/

Ask if there is a trial before you spend $50.


----------

